# Swedish Cube Day(s) Competition 2009



## Kenneth (Oct 11, 2009)

Now it's official... it's time for the early bash:

http://sites.google.com/site/kubdagen

To make this a real fiest we will need some foreigner q-bers to sacrify.

Any volunteers?


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 15, 2009)

Now registration is possible : 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...Competitiors&competitionId=SwedishCubeDay2009

Observe we got all official events and some unofficial, If you are not compleatly exhausted after this one... then I don't know what to offer 

Observe you can stay the night at the venue for free


----------



## (X) (Oct 15, 2009)

This is very tempting, I just have to convince my mother now


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 16, 2009)

You are most welcome Mr (X). Besides Geir Ugelstad we newer had any Norwegians in Swedishs comps, its time I think =)


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmm, I no comments on the "image explained" page so far, did you not see it? 

Look at the first page of the competition web page ;D

AvG has signed up... he will be the first one out on the podium I think


----------



## joey (Dec 5, 2009)

New WR in magic:
Henrik Bui
(0.91), 0.88, 0.88, 0.86, (0.84)

(I'm not 100% of the non-counting times, but I think this is right)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice job, Henrik! Well done! 

(When Erik tested me the WR, i thought Henrik Buus Aagaard did it. I was like: WTF?! )


----------



## Lid (Dec 5, 2009)

Too bad Henrik's average was in the first round, in the final he DNF:ed :fp , and Oskar Å only did 2.32 in the first round missing the final.
Teemu Tiinanen won with a 1.52 ave.

Some of the NRs
Mats Bergsten successfully solved 5BLD twice(!), 2nd time was 23:47.
Tomas Kristiansson Square-1 ave 18.18
Mattias Claesson Square-1 single 12.56
Daniel Lundwall 2x2 single 2.41
Stefan Lidstrom Master Magic ave 3.15
Oscar Roth Andersen Megaminx ave (~1:44) & single (~1:31)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2009)

Lid said:


> Mats Bergsten successfully solved 5BLD twice(!), 2nd time was 23:47.


Congratulations to Mats for joining our little club of people who have solved 5x5x5 BLD twice in the same competition! And also congratulations for now being 4th in the world! Awesome!


----------



## Carrot (Dec 6, 2009)

Just to sum up the danish records done at the competition:

Oscar Roth andersen:
-Pyraminx single: 3.76 (first round)
-Megaminx single: 1:31.xx (first round)
-Megaminx average: ~1:44 (first round)
-Megaminx single: 1:24.00 (final round)
-Megaminx average: ~1:33 (final round)

Frank Severinsen:
-3x3x3 OH single: 22.xx (I guess it was final round xD)

that means the danes had 300% chance to get NR at that competition


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 7, 2009)

Lid said:


> Some of the NRs
> Mats Bergsten successfully solved 5BLD twice(!), 2nd time was 23:47.
> Tomas Kristiansson Square-1 ave 18.18
> Mattias Claesson Square-1 single 12.56
> ...



Gunnar Krig 3x3 average 12.50
Gunnar Krig 4x4 average 52.xx?
Simon Westlund 5x5 single and average  1:32 and 1:41
Simon Westlund 6x6 single 3:23 I think..
Simon Westlund 7x7 single and average  5:58 and 6:01

The competition was a lot of fun, can't wait untill the next comp


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 7, 2009)

This was one of the more memorable competitions I have gone to. Erik arranged for all my travelling needs and Annica provided us with a place to stay.

The competition was very chaotic with long delays between events and many people not helping out before/after competing. The overall atmosphere was really good though. However starting a competition at 9 in the morning and ending it way after midnight simply isn't a good idea. When we arrived for day 2 many people were actually sleeping one the floor and benches in the competition area.
And having multiple rounds for Magic, Square-1 and MegaMinx but not for Master Magic and 5x5x5 was just weird, as was not having a ceremony.

Summarised: Fun, playful and different but also chaotic and disappointing for me on some fronts.


----------



## Erik (Dec 7, 2009)

Yay, I'm back home. Finally ^^ 
Just to begin with some DYK's:
Did you know???
- We (Arnaud and me) actually got everywhere on time and didn't miss any flights???? 
- Sweden isn't that cold at all
- Swedish isn't that hard at all... bufflarna flyger i luften 
- The ball?
- The dices?
- The 2x2? 
- Knäckerbröd?
- Simon popped on minx in the first round, I popped in the 2nd round?
- Henrik Bui is faaaast? I got his finals solves of magic but he failed...
- Ramadan is  ?
- Aili is quite crazy? (and fast)
- We had to figure out what to do from 9 until 3:40 in the night on Sunday night since our bus to the airport left then?
- We found some nice solutions by going around Stockholm with 3 French cubers (2 cubers, one friend) and played pool, mostly we couldn't get in anywhere since Deadalnix forgot his ID?
- FAIL?
- Everyone knew the poolcafe we wanted to find but everyone apparently failed at giving the right directions to it?
- Cubing for 15 hours straight isn't much fun anymore?
- Especially not if that means you can only get 6 hours of sleep to be able to still do the last 15 minutes of FMC?
- I still found a 36 move solution in that 15 minutes? ^^
- There were NO events I didn't FAIL at?
- For a moment I thought I had 10.30 avg in the semi's until I found out I calculated wrong? 
- I already texted some people about it, and then had to text them again to say I'm a n00b?
- FAIL?
- I popped on feet again? (fixed it, found out I had a corner in wrong, popped it to fix it, fixed it and screwed up my (already screwed up) mean)
- on multi I memorized to flip 2 edges on my 2nd cube. Solved everything, put the cube down and even before I got off the blindfold realized I still had to flip them?
- FAIL?
- I popped for the first time in my life on megaminx?
- FAIL?
- Jora so atta?
- Swedish people don't know how to drive in traffic jams since they never have them?
- They never wave back? 
- We still want our 5x5 finals? 
- I'm tired as hell?


----------



## HaraldS (Dec 7, 2009)

buflana flyger i luften?:fp
you still have allot to learn xD but it was a really nice comp


----------



## joey (Dec 7, 2009)

I bet Tomas taught him that!

Vastkustst


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 7, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> This was one of the more memorable competitions I have gone to. Erik arranged for all my travelling needs and Annica provided us with a place to stay.
> 
> The competition was very chaotic with long delays between events and many people not helping out before/after competing. The overall atmosphere was really good though. However starting a competition at 9 in the morning and ending it way after midnight simply isn't a good idea. When we arrived for day 2 many people were actually sleeping one the floor and benches in the competition area.
> And having multiple rounds for Magic, Square-1 and MegaMinx but not for Master Magic and 5x5x5 was just weird, as was not having a ceremony.
> ...



There is a good explaination for this Arnuad. My brother was supposed to arrange the venue, give room for sleep overs at his home, do the bying of things that we needed, fix diplomas for the ceremony etc, etc. Things I do not have possibilitys to fix because I'm poor, have no car, not even a printer for the dipomas etc. Now my brother backed on a late state because of unexpected problems, I have not been able to contact him (I won't go into details, it his personal thing, not of my or anybody elses business). So I had to take his part and at least get in contact with the owner of the venue, fix so I had it also friday just to have a place for travellers that was suppposed to sleep at my brothers place so we at lest could have a competition. This work I started a little moore than a week before the comp was supposed to be. At that day I hade no idea if I even had a venue, a few days later I was in contact but was toled I had to pay twice the prize because I was not living in the area where the veue is. Now I was in a situation where the participation fee would become like 150 swedish crowns with 50 competitors, many would back becuse of that and the fee would go even higer. What to do? Cancle the comp? 8 days before start? How many did not get their plane tickets and such by then? Many would lose money, I could not cancle :fp

Luckily I succeded in talking the owner of the venue to rent it to my brother = send the bill to him = I get the lower prize becuase he lives there but it was not that easy (it worked when I said most participants are young and poor students =)

On top of this I had another private thing that I really had to fix in the begginning of last week that took a few days from me and the last days before I had to use to do mailing with people, buy stuff etc. All this took all my time I was supposed to use to plan for the progress of the comp but at least I manage to fix so it was possible to have a comp at all. I was madly tired alredy when I arrived Friday evening. Then at site all the things I normally pass to my brother I had to take care of myself, I was not able to do much work because there was like 3-4 people talking to me constantly = impossible to concentrate (Sad thing on top of this is that I do not ask people for help, I try to solve it all myself, I have a plan... and the first thing that happens is that someone says "no, no, you can't do like that" and then I'm in truoble =).

Some of you that was there did a lot to make it possible and one of the persons I thank the most are you Arnaud (the others, like Lid I already thanked at the svekub forum) You saved a lot for me and I did not even have to ask you 

BTW, MM finals, it was planned but there was only 5 starting in the first round = not enough participiants for two rounds so we had to cancle the final.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 7, 2009)

joey said:


> I bet Tomas taught him that!
> 
> Vastkustst



Haha! Ofcourse it was Tomas! 

Västkustskt


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 7, 2009)

Erik said:


> - I popped for the first time in my life on megaminx?



Lies!






At 0:58


----------



## joey (Dec 7, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I bet Tomas taught him that!
> ...



I can only say that.. not spell it.

Wait.. I don't think I can even say it


----------



## Erik (Dec 7, 2009)

In a comp...


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 7, 2009)

joey said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Yeah.. I can't say it either


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 7, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > SimonWestlund said:
> ...


haha , no one can 

did you know ....
Henrik deserved WR after all his practice?
I was very dissapointed with my 2.x magic average that didn't even get me to the finals?
Erik is really cool and funny ?
Me and Simon gave eachother funny nicknames 
that i feel bad for Bananiel-Daniel that was just a 2-cycle of edges from getting a sub-10 4x4 bld?
i failed in every final?
i also wanted a 5x5 final ?
it was really cool when Erik came 45 minutes late for FMC and still got 36 moves?
bufflarna flyger i luften?
i felt bad for simon with a megaminx pop on the last move ?(the time was on 1:02)
i've never laughed so much in my entire life as i did this weekend?
you get pretty tired when cubing 17 hours straight?
best comp so far ?


----------



## Mr Cubism (Dec 7, 2009)

Erik;281419: said:


> Did you know???
> - Swedish isn't that hard at all... bufflarna flyger i luften





oskarasbrink said:


> did you know ....
> bufflarna flyger i luften?



Haha, was the competition really drug free?!


----------



## Zava (Dec 7, 2009)

oskarasbrink said:


> bufflarna flyger i luften?



yagyuu ga sora o tobu... or something like that? 
a bölények az égen szállnak


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 7, 2009)

The buffaloes fly in the air?? ... I suspect too much snus and Pripps Blå?


----------



## Carrot (Dec 7, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> The buffaloes fly in the air?? ... I suspect too much snus and Pripps Blå?



Mads, should I upload pictures of your LL-skip-garanteed pyraminx? :fp


----------



## Carrot (Dec 7, 2009)

Did you know:
... The pyraminx I borrowed from Mads Mohr broke just after I arrived in Stockholm?
... You can't fix a Tomy pyraminx without any tools?
... Mads's pyraminx now gets LL skip each time you solve FL?
... The ball?
... The dices?
... I could sleep on a 50 cm wide couch... and I only fell down from it because Gunnar wanted me to participate in FMC... which I didn't xD
... I was tired of doing Feet solve... so I yelled "Come on, give me a PLL skip..." and then I got it xD sub 4 
... After a feetsolve a type F is missing some edge caps and corner caps xD
... I used a black Meferts pyraminx in first round and white mefferts in second round (with NICE stickers :O )
... I'm now the third best minxer in the world? xD (pyra (single+avg rankings) + mega (single+avg rankings)) Erik and Takumi is sharing the first place 
... AvG was the only one to reckognize the sound of a dropped type F cube 
... I fell asleep during the blindfold round... and then someone woke me up and told me to hand in my pyraminx O___o
... Swedish people are not vikings... but danes are =D
... I got 4 NR's in megamnx O___o
... Henrik Bui's mother looked more interested at me pyraminxing than Henrik's Magic World Record average xD
... Everyone except Frank had hard time pronouncing Odder xD
... The Ball?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 7, 2009)

Odder said:


> Did you know:
> ... I fell asleep during the blindfold round... and then someone woke me up and told me to hand in my pyraminx O___o



Lolwut?


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 8, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know:
> ...



Höhö, I don't think Odder was compeating when it happen


----------



## Erik (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...=All+Results&competitionId=SwedishCubeDay2009
Results are up now


----------



## Carrot (Dec 8, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



I actually wanted to compete in the BLD... >.< I was just waiting for my group xD and then... BAM, I'm sleeping xD


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 8, 2009)

SCD FMC scramble: R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 L' F' R2 D2 B' U' F U'


----------



## Erik (Dec 8, 2009)

All 3x3 solves from me:





A bit traveling with Arnaud:





My FMC solution found in 5 minutes, took 10 minutes to write down:

Scramble:
R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 L' F' R2 D2 B' U' F U'

2x2: F R' F2 U2 D R2 (6)
Rest of F2L: L U L' U2 B' U' B U L' U' L2 D' L' D z
U R' F R F' d2 (20)
LL: l' F2 L' U' L F2 R' D R' D' R' (11) (that's a setup move and a J perm)
Total: 37


----------



## Stini (Dec 8, 2009)

I really failed at FMC, I had a 29-move skeleton for inverse scramble (only 3 corners left and it was possible to solve those in 8 moves without insertion) as a backup solution, but I didn't even bother to write it out since I wasn't satisfied with it (I was going for Johannes Laire's NR of 29 moves anyway).

I also found a great start for the inverse scramble with F2 premove:
2x2x3: F R B2 R D U' F2 U' seems like this was the optimal solution for 2x2x3-block, including the non-inversed scramble
1x2x2: F2 D F'

But now I didn't find anything nice. 

anyway it was a nice competition, even though Saturday seemed to last forever.  It was interesting to compete on 7x7x7 past midnight 

Puhvelit lentävät ilmassa.
Apina istui puussa, banaani sillä suussa.
Kokko, kokoo koko kokko. - Koko kokkoko? Koko kokko.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 8, 2009)

Should've been there, could've won fmc: F' U2 D' L D' R2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 U L2 U L U F U' F u' F U' F U F' u F2 R U' R' U (31). Found it in a minute.


----------



## Ewks (Dec 8, 2009)

My DYKs.

Did you know...
... I slept almost the whole way to Stockholm?
... the first thing I did in Stockholm was find a Mc Donald's 'cause i hadn't eaten anything on the whole day?
... I spend almost 5 hours strolling around Stockholm on friday 'cause I had no other place to go?
... I didn't have a map so I got lost all the time?
... I met Teemu at the central train station?
... we took the pendeltåg to the venue?
... we meet Tomas in the pendeltåg?
... we cubed way too long and eventually started to throw a ball to each other?
... I went to sleep at 3 am?
... the first thing Arnaud did when he saw me was lifting me in to the air?
... I failed at 3x3x3 and 4x4x4?
... but got a NR in pyraminx (average) and square-1 (average and single)?
... Arnaud's bad 2x2x2 can be used as a ball?
... Swedes are actually pretty good at finnish?
... Swedish is really hard to understand?
... I was glad that I didn't have to judge BLD?
... but then I had to judge Multi BLD which was probably even worse?
... but I didn't really mind?
... I didn't do any of my homework and I was a bit lost at school today?
... I'm still thinking in a mixture of swedish, english and finnish?
... it still sounds pretty horrible?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 8, 2009)

Odder said:


> ... Everyone except Frank had hard time pronouncing Odder xD



What are you talking about? I said it perfectly! 




Stini said:


> Kokko, kokoo koko kokko. - Koko kokkoko? Koko kokko.



HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 8, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Should've been there, could've won fmc: F' U2 D' L D' R2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 U L2 U L U F U' F u' F U' F U F' u F2 R U' R' U (31). Found it in a minute.



Please compete as soon as possible. We need new BLD records


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 8, 2009)

Ewks said:


> ... but then I had to judge Multi BLD which was probably even worse?
> ... but I didn't really mind?



...and the poor girl happened to judge the one with longest solving time 
(guess who)


----------



## Ewks (Dec 8, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ewks said:
> 
> 
> > ... but then I had to judge Multi BLD which was probably even worse?
> ...



It was actually not as bad as I thought it would be. I really hoped you'd get all of the cubes solved.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 8, 2009)

I tried the FMC scramble, and after about 5 minutes I found this:

Scramble: R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 L' F' R2 D2 B' U' F U'

Leave 5 corners: F' U2 L D' R2 U L F2 L U2 L' R U R' U' F U F' U'

I don't know a good way to do double insertions, so I finished off with:
R B' R' F2 R B R' F2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' resulting in 19+17=36 moves.

Anyone care enough to try to find an insertion?


----------

